# Beetle Turbo S Shift Knob



## SloVDub01 (Jun 2, 2005)

hey ive been tryin 2 find pics of this but i havent so u figured this would be the best place to ask... so does anyone have any pics of a beetle turbo s shift knob


----------



## SloVDub01 (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Beetle Turbo S Shift Knob (SloVDub01)*

ok i finally found a pic:








now can someone tell me what knob that is it looks like an R line one but im not sure


_Modified by SloVDub01 at 7:24 PM 9-5-2006_


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## SloVDub01 (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

not the r32 shift knob the R line one... pic is off of ecs that is called the R line one... it looks the that turbo s one but its no it i think


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (SloVDub01)*

it's similar to the TT's


----------



## SloVDub01 (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: (mrreet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrreet* »_it's similar to the TT's









not really


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (SloVDub01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SloVDub01* »_
not really























other than the color matched leather how is it not similar.

heck they put the TT's peddles in the turbo S
It's obvious that the accents tt are what inspired accents on the turbo S


_Modified by mrreet at 12:39 AM 9-6-2006_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (mrreet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrreet* »_It's obvious that the accents tt are what inspired accents on the turbo S.

The S shifter is brushed and drilled billet aluminum, the R shifter has 'painted' dimples, IIRC. Both are cool, but I like the feel of the 
S shifter better and it matches the gazillion other dimpled pieces I have.















Here's a few pics from my vert: 



















_Modified by Billsbug at 2:47 PM 9-6-2006_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Clean shots for comparison, both are really nice, but the leather on the S knob is higher quality and fits better:



















_Modified by Billsbug at 12:49 PM 9-7-2006_


----------

